# Why does Copasure have to be bolused?



## quiltnchik (Jul 25, 2011)

Wouldn't putting the rods in the feed work just as well?  Just curious as to the specific need for putting the rods in a capsule.  I'm a newbie and trying to learn


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jul 26, 2011)

It doesn't have to be bolused.  Many of us stick each goats dose in a treat of some kind.   You will need a sticky something to put it in their feed though as the rods just fall through the pellets and without something like molasses, honey, syrup, etc there is NO reason for the goat to eat small bits of metal   L.     

Ideas include:   In a bite of banana, in a marshmallow, in peanut butter or such on a cracker, cookie, piece of bread, or something,  mixed in with feed with something to bind it.   There are more, I just haven't had coffee yet.  The key is sticky. It has to hold the rods or they just kind of spit them out.


----------



## quiltnchik (Jul 26, 2011)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> It doesn't have to be bolused.  Many of us stick each goats dose in a treat of some kind.   You will need a sticky something to put it in their feed though as the rods just fall through the pellets and without something like molasses, honey, syrup, etc there is NO reason for the goat to eat small bits of metal   L.
> 
> Ideas include:   In a bite of banana, in a marshmallow, in peanut butter or such on a cracker, cookie, piece of bread, or something,  mixed in with feed with something to bind it.   There are more, I just haven't had coffee yet.  The key is sticky. It has to hold the rods or they just kind of spit them out.


Thanks for the reply.   I kept seeing that it "had" to be bolused, so I was a bit worried.  We don't have a drench gun and had no other way to give our doe her Copasure, so I put it in her sweet feed last night and she ate it right up.  I just wanted to make sure it would still do what it is supposed to do.  I was pretty sure it would, since it's all ending up in the same place, but just needed some reassurance that I hadn't totally screwed up.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jul 26, 2011)

It has been said that the copper rods need to be a certain size in order for them to lodge in the folds of their bellies.  And you don't want them to chew them into smaller particles because they will just pass through their body and not get lodged where you want it to slowly leech copper into their system.  That's the nut shell version anyway.  Then there are those that argue that it's all hogwash and it doesn't matter if they get chewed or not.  

I really don't know which way is right and which is wrong.  So I've come up with a way that allows me NOT to bolus and the goats NOT to chew them.  So either way, I should be good.

My goats are full size so they each get a half of a calf bolus.  I pour a glob of molasses into a bowl and dump their portion of the copper rods onto the molasses - then I pour water over the top.  My goats love molasses water.  They slurp up the water and lick the molasses at the bottom.  This gets *most* of the rods, but because they are heavy little rods they sink so I continue to add a little molasses and water until all the rods are gone.  It's a treat for my goats, I don't have to fight them to take a bolus, and they slurp up rods with no chewing just in case it would matter if they did.

Works for me.


----------



## greenacres (Jul 26, 2011)

I have a follow up question -- How often do you need to give the Copasure?  I gave my 2 pygmy's their first dose this Spring, and I am pretty sure they were already copper deficient (they had fish-tails), but when do I need to give them more?  Thanks


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jul 27, 2011)

Many here will do twice a year, but I know there are others on this board who give it more often.


----------



## lilhill (Jul 27, 2011)

I have some does that are fine with just one bolus and two or three others that need it every 6 months.  Depends on your individual herd.


----------



## elevan (Jul 27, 2011)

I have it scheduled for my herd 2x a year...but when the time comes I sometimes skip certain goats who are doing well...and others get an extra dose at times.  It all depends on your location and your particular goats.

I've been experimenting with ways of giving it to find what I like best...haven't decided on the "winner" yet


----------



## smoky73 (Aug 4, 2011)

Until I came here a few days ago, I have never heard of a copper bolus before. I think I need to do this to the goats as I am sure they have never had it ever. I have one goat that has always been sickly looking and half the size of the others, bottom of the totem pole and has gotten injured several times by them ramming her.. Her coat never sheds and she always looks unkempt. I did not take a picture of her on my other thread.

I see I can order them from Jeffers, will probably need advice when I receive them. I will keep reading.


----------

